# Series 2 needs new HD



## tkoff (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi, I have an older Series 2 unit made by Tivo and the HD is starting to fail. I'd like to get an external HD so as not to void the Tivo warranty, if that makes sense. What kind of external HD should I get? Would it work on my series 2?

thanks


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The Series 2 does not support any external drives.

The standard warranty is 1 Year If you are having problems with your TiVo and it is still under warranty you should contact TiVo support.

You need an EIDE (PATA) hard drive for a Series2. Almost any IDE drive that is the same size or larger then the stock drive will do. Speed is not important slower cooler drives are preferred.

If you get an off-the-shelf IDE drive you will need to prepare the drive with the TiVo software by image copying the original drive in a PC. This is done by booting one of the MFS tools CDs like the free one from www.mfslive.org

There is a CD called InstantCake it boots using automated scripts making the copy easier and without knowing any Linux commands. The "InstantCake" CD also includes a stock software image for your TiVo. With this CD you do not need the hard drive from the TiVo. The CD can be purchased from DVRUpgrade look under the "Software Tools" tab.

If you are not comfortable opening and re-configuring a PC a drop-in pre formatted drive from Weaknees TiVo Upgrade Kits and Hard Drives or DVRUpgrade UPGRADE YOUR TIVO DVR is what you need. (Both retailers can do it for you also)


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

tkoff said:


> Hi, I have an older Series 2 unit made by Tivo and the HD is starting to fail. I'd like to get an external HD so as not to void the Tivo warranty, if that makes sense. What kind of external HD should I get? Would it work on my series 2?
> 
> thanks


As the previous poster indicated, there is no way to use an external drive with these units.

You can contact TiVo directly to have them repair the unit (this typically involves replacing the unit with a refurbished one, for a fee) but if you are interested in diagnosing and possibly repairing the problem, this article is a good place to start:

Troubleshooting & Repairing your TiVo DVR

Lou


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

tkoff said:


> Hi, I have an older Series 2 unit made by Tivo and the HD is starting to fail. I'd like to get an external HD so as not to void the Tivo warranty, if that makes sense.


I doubt you still have a warranty on an older Series 2. But you are talking about a lifetime subscription then replacing the hard drive will not change that. Contact drey on the forums for a replacement drive and install it yourself, it is very easy.


----------



## tkoff (Dec 26, 2005)

First, thanks everyone for the replies.

So, I would not void my lifetime subscription by replacing the internal HD?

If that is true, who is "drey" and how would I contact him/her?



thanks


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

tkoff said:


> So, I would not void my lifetime subscription by replacing the internal HD?


The subscription is tied to a key on the TiVo's main board.

You have 3 options
1. DIY off the shelf IDE drive, requires a PC and MFSTools boot CD (possible to keep recordings and settings).

2. DIY purchase a drop-in replacement drive and replace it in the TiVo does not require a PC.

3. Send your TiVo to one of the suppliers and have them replace the drive

See my post above for links


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

tkoff said:


> So, I would not void my lifetime subscription by replacing the internal HD?
> 
> If that is true, who is "drey" and how would I contact him/her?


No you will not void your lifetime subscription. I replaced the drive in my Series 3 and bought one of drey's 1TB drives off ebay for $153. The install was wicked easy and now I wish I had done it sooner. Just search for drey on the forum and PM him. I am sure he can get you a larger Series 2 drive for much less than others.


----------

